# Yang or Wudang Style



## celtic bhoy (Jan 14, 2006)

*I live in the UK and I am toying with the idea of trying Tai Chi. Although I am aware of the reputed stress relief in practicing Tai Chi, I am very interested in the martial side as well.*

*There is 2 styles advertised in my area, Yang and Wudang Style.*

*The Yang stylist is (according to his website) taught by Su Yapling and Xing Wei Yung in China, anybody heard of these people?*

*The Wudang stylist is taught by Dan Docherty who is reputed to be very good at the combat side.*

*As I'm totally ignorant about Tai Chi, could anyone tell me the difference between the styles and what I would expect to learn from each style.*

*Any help would be appreciated.*​


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2006)

I have limited knowledge of Wudang Tai Chi, but I believe. Wudang Tai Chi Chuan is similar to Wu Style Tai Chi

Wudang Tai Chi Chuan
http://www.answers.com/topic/wudang-tai-chi-chuan?gwp=19

Yang style Tai Chi Chuan 
http://www.answers.com/topic/yang-style-tai-chi-chuan?gwp=19


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks or the link to the Wudang style  i had never incountered it befor that I can remember


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hello,

Dan Docherty is very good and so is Wudang style.

Personally i am studying Yang style. It really depends who teaches what, because some teachers just teach Taijiquan for its health benefits. From a holistic view, it should be taught as a martial art. 

All the best!


----------



## yipman_sifu (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi there friends, if you want to know about Sun Taichi of master *Sun Lutang, *this might be useful. http://www.suntaichi.com/ 

Freind Laoshi, hope that everything is alright. If you have time, you can visit the Wing Chun boards.

Wish you all the best

Regards
Yipman_Sifu


----------

